# What is a good Lancero?



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I am looking for a good Lancero-ish Habano. I know Cohiba is the one all you rave about but I don't really want to have to age them and I truely am not going to pay the Cohiba price. It doesn't HAVE to be a Lancero just something longish and skinnyish. not really wanting a 49RG.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Trinidad fundadores are said to be good with little age, however, I have only had them with a good amount of age, so others should chime in.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

My two favorite petit lanceros are the OpusX and Epernay,which is kind of a short Petit Lancero. Heaven!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> My two favorite petit lanceros are the OpusX and Epernay,which is kind of a short Petit Lancero. Heaven!


Good smoke them in the Non Cuban section!
This is for Cuban Cigars!:roll:
To answer the original posters question nothing beats the Cohiba Lancero IMHO!
If you look around there are cardboard 5 packs hanging around.
Some as old as 05!8)


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

^ So sorry..I didn't notice the CC specific light was on..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> ^ So sorry..I didn't notice the CC specific light was on..


Well your posting in the Habano's section aren't you!
No disrespect intended!
But i tried posting about Cuban Cigars in the Non Cuban section . When i was fairly new and got into a tiff with another member! Just trying to look out for ya!:angel:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Yes..I NOW know this is the CC section,however,when I initially responded,I picked up the topic from the rh "new post" column..and I failed to read the specific topic section along with missing CC specific text..oops... I will try to be more careful in the future...sure hate to break the rules..


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:focus::focus::focus:
::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Yea I was asking for CC, but all opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I'm glad I'm subscribed as I would like to try a nice PL CC as well. (just haven't found one..)


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

It seems like most of the worth-while CC panatelas have been discontinued.

IF you can find them, I'd say give the Partagas Serie de Conn. #1 and #2 a try. Habanos SA disco'ed these sticks from the Partagas line last year, but you still see them around. (The #3 is OK and still relatively available.)


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pipedreamz said:


> Yea I was asking for CC, but all opinions are appreciated.


There are not a whole lot of Cuban Lancero's! So if your looking for Non Cuban suggestions as well. Then maybe you should:yell: consider posting a thread in the Non Cuban section. Once again the Habano's forum is reserved for just that HABANO"S!:blabla:


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Tony gets emotional when we mess with his Cuban cigars :faint::sad::tongue1:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Just my opinion, Lee, try a few non-cc lanceros before trying cc lanceros just to get used to smoking them. Lanceros and other sub-47 ring gauge cigars sometimes require a different smoking style, especially lanceros. Either way, I've never had any lancero but Oliva V's. I think I might have a Padilla Miami original release, but I recommend going for broke and getting a 5-er of CoLa's like Tony said. They're what Castro smoked.  lol!


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

My experience with the "long and skinnys" are rather limited but I've smoked a few young Montecristo Especiale and they're fantastic. As for the Trinidad Fundadores, not sure if it's just bad luck, but both examples I smoked (from '08) were underfilled.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Good smoke them in the Non Cuban section!
> This is for Cuban Cigars!:roll:
> To answer the original posters question nothing beats the Cohiba Lancero IMHO!
> If you look around there are cardboard 5 packs hanging around.
> Some as old as 05!8)


How do you know these cardboard packs are as old as 05? Vendors word or is there a date stamp/details you look for? I have never seen years listed on cardboards.. Maybe I'm not looking at the right vendors.. Id like to find some as I am newer to purchasing on the darkside and want to get some that are ready Togo now.. Maybe I need to explor new vendors..


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There are not a whole lot of Cuban Lancero's! So if your looking for Non Cuban suggestions as well. Then maybe you should:yell: consider posting a thread in the Non Cuban section. Once again the Habano's forum is reserved for just that HABANO"S!:blabla:


Christ Tony, I am going to chalk this up to you having a bad day, I would hate to know you really act like this all the time. We all have bad days, I don't think a cigar forum is the appropriate venue for misplaced emotions. But as I originally asked, what are good Lancero-ISH sticks?


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

The Partagas 898 comes to mind as a GREAT long and skinny, and the Cohiba especiales, Boli Gold Medal, and almost the whole LGC marca offer what you are looking for.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Partagas 898, I was looking at 3 or 5 pack of these but the place I would order from is out of stock.... Guess I can wait or try the Monte.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The 898 is usually available in 10 a pack. Whick is nice because it is wood, not cardboard.....It is worth buying the extras, not sure I have ever
heard of anyone not liking them......My favorite Party


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> How do you know these cardboard packs are as old as 05? Vendors word or is there a date stamp/details you look for? I have never seen years listed on cardboards.. Maybe I'm not looking at the right vendors.. Id like to find some as I am newer to purchasing on the darkside and want to get some that are ready Togo now.. Maybe I need to explor new vendors..


 The ones I have had,,,,,had the stamp inside carboard flap


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I'll second the Party 898 in a ten box. Fantastic Cigar. 

For around the same price, you may want to try a 25 count box of Por Larranaga Montecarlos, a nice (not so) long and skinny with a really reasonable price.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> How do you know these cardboard packs are as old as 05? Vendors word or is there a date stamp/details you look for? I have never seen years listed on cardboards.. Maybe I'm not looking at the right vendors.. Id like to find some as I am newer to purchasing on the darkside and want to get some that are ready Togo now.. Maybe I need to explor new vendors..


My 5x3 box of CoRo's has the date stamped in it, but the singles, and the 3-packs in it are not dated. A 5-pack of Siglo II's I got by itself was not dated. I guess you have to get the whole pack to get the age.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> I'll second the Party 898 in a ten box. Fantastic Cigar.
> 
> For around the same price, you may want to try a 25 count box of Por Larranaga Montecarlos, a nice (not so) long and skinny with a really reasonable price.


I have to concur that the 8-9-8s are fabulous. The PLs and aforementioned LGC are really more of a sipping cigar, while you can smoke the Partagas as you like.

I think that if you are looking for a cigar to sip, really nothing compares to the CoLa. All our other discussion is about the second tier.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pipedreamz said:


> Christ Tony, I am going to chalk this up to you having a bad day, I would hate to know you really act like this all the time. We all have bad days, I don't think a cigar forum is the appropriate venue for misplaced emotions. But as I originally asked, what are good Lancero-ISH sticks?


This has nothing to do with having a bad day! You are out of order my friend!
I answered your questions honestly and gave you a heads up. This is not the spot to discuss non Cuban Lancero's. Kindly abide by the rules of the forums. And if you still feel the need to carry this on. Kindly take it to P.M!!!!!!!
:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

The mods should delete this thead seeing how it's just negative back and forth now. Thanks.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Pipedreamz said:


> The mods should delete this thead seeing how it's just negative back and forth now. Thanks.


Nope, the Mods are not gonna delete this thread. You asked a reasonable question in the proper forum. You asked about lanceros and you wanted to discuss Cubans. Since you cannot discuss Cubans in the General Cigar Discussion Forum and YOU CAN DISCUSS NON-CUBANS here AND you yourself welcomed opinions on non-Cuban lanceros and IT'S YOUR THREAD, there's nothing wrong with it.

What is wrong here is the elitist mentality that this is some sort of sanctum sanctorum that is in some way sullied by any mention of anything non-Cuban. Guess what? I have neither read, nor am even remotely aware of any rule that states that mentioning non-Cuban cigars in this section is forbidden.

This has come up before and is becoming tiresome. The thread and topic a member opens, provided it breaks no rules, is that member's thread and topic and he is therefore free to discuss, or invite discussion of any cigar of whatever origin he likes, provided it contains Cuban cigar content.

Alles Klar?

The Mod Team


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Look at the LGC #4,,,,a fine sippy cigar, one of my favs.
Another one that is harder to find is the RA 898

Frankly, the Cohiba is well worth the price of admission
After that
Cohiba Especiales


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

LGC no 1. Man I love this cigar! Boxes of '02 are still around.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

There are very few true cuban lanceros. Of the ones produced, the CoLa and the Fundy are certainly kings of the castle. I happen to prefer the Monte Especiales no. 2 and the Cohiba Coronas Especiales to both. I have boxes of both that are smoking wonderfully.


----------

